# I would like to know about the Old Peterson blood line



## PitbullOutlaw (Dec 16, 2009)

My dog Bam Bam is an old Peterson Blood line PR.... What do we really know about this bloodline?


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

These guys? Welcome to Peterson's Pitbulls!


----------



## PitbullOutlaw (Dec 16, 2009)

Thats one ugly dog.... Funny same color but mines is blue and they specialize in red's.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Saw some Camelot in there. Very Dogue lookin'. I like the big'ns


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey man, it's not cool to diss peoples dogs like that. If you have something to say about their program, that's another story.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

what is his parents name?


----------



## PitbullOutlaw (Dec 16, 2009)

" Hey man, it's not cool to diss peoples dogs like that. If you have something to say about their program, that's another story.... " plane and sipmple, sorry you rite but thats what came to my mind at that time..... The parents are Sir Sino and Ivery.... I am at work, when i get home i will post a picture of the parents if i could get to do it first.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

i liked clipse as a bully, thats a good looking dog man. but some of their dogs dont really look like their stud worthy for breeding. some of his reds were cool too


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

OMG! That is just terrible. Our breed is doomed. Eventually the only pure bred apbts will be from active dogmen's yard or AKC exclusive amstaffs.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Howardsperformancek9 said:


> OMG! That is just terrible. Our breed is doomed. Eventually the only pure bred apbts will be from active dogmen's yard or AKC exclusive amstaffs.


Pretty much the case right now, ain't it?


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Howardsperformancek9 said:


> OMG! That is just terrible. Our breed is doomed. Eventually the only pure bred apbts will be from active dogmen's yard or AKC exclusive amstaffs.


:goodpost:

Just gonna be Amstaffs if we keep allowing them to steal and destroy good dogs and do nothing about it. The dogmen have it coming from all angles even pit bull lovers can not see the importance of preserving the original pit bull. I saw people on a pit bull forum praising the bust of Floyd. It was sad to see. We should be outraged as pit bull lovers when this happens not cheering that someone so involved with creating our breed lost all of his dogs.


----------



## PitbullOutlaw (Dec 16, 2009)

gamer said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> Just gonna be Amstaffs if we keep allowing them to steal and destroy good dogs and do nothing about it. The dogmen have it coming from all angles even pit bull lovers can not see the importance of preserving the original pit bull. I saw people on a pit bull forum praising the bust of Floyd. It was sad to see. We should be outraged as pit bull lovers when this happens not cheering that someone so involved with creating our breed lost all of his dogs.


That hurts I could never imagine having to give up my dogs at least without a fight for the most part.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

PitbullOutlaw said:


> That hurts I could never imagine having to give up my dogs at least without a fight for the most part.


Yeah but they are slick about it. They arrest the guys then they can take the dogs. Once the dogs are dead they drop charges :hammer: mission accomplished for them dogs are dead and they dont have to explain to the judge why the arrest people with no real proof. Or you get acquitted but your dogs are still dead.

Things like this being said drives me nuts.



> "The fact that his arrest spread so quickly through underground channels shows just how big he was," Hunt said. "It's a huge, huge arrest that will affect dogfighting nationally for some time."


LOL no actually since he was showing WP and conformation it will effect those people. I hate how they slap themselves on the back and probably sleep just fine at night. You know killing dogs before a trial is criminal. I hope something can be done to stop this witch hunt it is getting old.

I know many pet owners dont understand but these men are the foundation of our breed with them we would not have the breed plain and simple. What we love about our breed was due to these guys losing their dogs, and the bully owners would have their dogs since they came from pit bulls too. It really is sad that more people are not upset about this


----------



## PitbullOutlaw (Dec 16, 2009)

gamer said:


> Yeah but they are slick about it. They arrest the guys then they can take the dogs. Once the dogs are dead they drop charges :hammer: mission accomplished for them dogs are dead and they dont have to explain to the judge why the arrest people with no real proof. Or you get acquitted but your dogs are still dead.
> 
> Things like this being said drives me nuts.
> 
> ...


That's crazy...... Deam thats to dirty, thats why everyone does not really know. it did not even make it into the court room.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

It is sad that people simply do not accept the apbts glorious history, there is no breed like it imo. I've always said that if you cant respect the history of the breed then the breed just isn't for you. Sorry for going ot just wanted to add my 2....


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

los44 said:


> It is sad that people simply do not accept the apbts glorious history, there is no breed like it imo. I've always said that if you cant respect the history of the breed then the breed just isn't for you. Sorry for going ot just wanted to add my 2....


:clap: :goodpost:


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Those are bullies right ?

Some of them are okay, but some of them look like they are crossed with something else!

Really do not know a whole lot about bloodlines, just wondering!!!


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

gamer said:


> :clap: :goodpost:


"Glorious history" ??

Wow...fighters...


----------



## jonathanoakes30 (10 mo ago)

PitbullOutlaw said:


> My dog Bam Bam is an old Peterson Blood line PR.... What do we really know about this bloodline?


Peterson is from Okeechobee Florida. They are some of the best dogs to come from Florida.


----------



## Hypercane (Aug 22, 2017)

jonathanoakes30 said:


> Peterson is from Okeechobee Florida. They are some of the best dogs to come from Florida.


Linda started with some good looking dogs-a bit larger but had good conformation way back when. Correct me if I am wrong, but I think Peterson started from Camelot stuff (Arts). Then overbreeding the bloodline to everything made it big and sloppy and incorrect conformation. This is my opinion.


----------

